# low calcium symptoms after surgery



## willow13 (Jan 2, 2013)

Hello all

I had my TT and parathyroidectomy on Friday. All went well and I was feeling pretty well all day yesterday. They let me go home early and pain is pretty minimal.

Today I awake with the tingling symptoms of low calcium. I did call the surgeon and he assured me it was ok and normal and I am scheduled to get my levels checked in the office lab tomorrow. He advised me to not supplement.

So, I''m just checking in to see how others have fared. Should I just resign myself to feeling tingly all day? It's not severe (I dont think) but I cant ignore it either. Just looking for reassurance, or to know whether I need to be more insistent with the doc.

Thanks!
willow


----------



## annieo (Sep 26, 2012)

The only thing I can tell you is that I was told to take tums but I only had a TT not a PT so maybe there's a different protocol for that.

Glad your TT & PT went well.

Ann


----------



## Mookie333 (Nov 14, 2012)

well, I had my TT last week on Tuesday and it's kinda been a nightmare for me. I was hypocalcemic within 24 hours, stayed a few extra days in the hospital....and was placed on 25 HCTZ, calcitonin, and a boat load of calcium 4x a day....

Well 4 day's after discharge started having unusual symptoms..like burning skin, extreme nausea...anxiety, a little diarrhea and loss of appetite....

I was afraid to call my surgeons office, nurses are mean and belittling...and finally I broke down and called to demand nausea meds and lab work....after a whole day of back and forth....they finally let me have labs....within 1 hour of having my labs, my surgeon calls me back with yet another critical value for calcium...this time its way too high.....

This just proves to me that we know our body best, don't take chances, electrolytes are very fragile right now...and ya know what, thank god i went in...or I probably would have landed in the ER within 24 hours anyway. It is your surgeons job to keep on top of your issues...and ya know what, If I were you I would be demanding labs....whoever said this is easy cancer is full of it!! This crap has been awful and can't wait to feel better....


----------



## hyperinnyc (Apr 18, 2012)

Any word on your bloodwork Willow? I had a TT 25 days ago and was directed to take a supplement just in case. Within 48hrs I had slight tingling and numbness in my right hand and foot. The Dr. directed me to take more calcium - as much as needed until the tingling subsided. I'm pretty sure that day I took about 8000 mgs that day! But after that, I have had no more low calcium symptoms. I am still taking some calcium until I actually have my first bloodwork (was just started on levothyroxine last week) along with calcitrol to help with the uptake.

I do have extreme hand numbness in the middle of the night which I think (hope) is from the strange positions I sleep in (on top of my hands). It goes away once I move my hands about but I don't seem to recall this prior to TT. Has anyone else experienced this only at night?


----------



## annieo (Sep 26, 2012)

hyperinnyc said:


> Any word on your bloodwork Willow? I had a TT 25 days ago and was directed to take a supplement just in case. Within 48hrs I had slight tingling and numbness in my right hand and foot. The Dr. directed me to take more calcium - as much as needed until the tingling subsided. I'm pretty sure that day I took about 8000 mgs that day! But after that, I have had no more low calcium symptoms. I am still taking some calcium until I actually have my first bloodwork (was just started on levothyroxine last week) along with calcitrol to help with the uptake.
> 
> I do have extreme hand numbness in the middle of the night which I think (hope) is from the strange positions I sleep in (on top of my hands). It goes away once I move my hands about but I don't seem to recall this prior to TT. Has anyone else experienced this only at night?


My hands occasionally fall asleep at night but I was having this before I had my TT. I sleep with my hands under my pillow so I figure it is from that. It doesn't happen every night and not to both hands at the same time. It's usually one or the other.

Ann


----------

